# how to determine my hardware chipset

## fangwen

Hi,

I've been reading Gentoo Linux Handbook for a while, I searched the web for more information 

in the same time.

I know that there are difference between hardware model and its chipset, but how can I 

determine the chipset of my hardware(for example, cpu) using linux commands.

By the way, I am currently on Ubuntu.

----------

## Marlo

1)  cat /proc/cpuinfo

2) * tux ~ # emerge lshw -pv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Searching...    
> 
> [ Results for search key : lshw ]
> ...

 

3) lshw

have fun  :Smile: 

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

```
lspci -k
```

-n option for pciids.

----------

## Marlo

 *linuxtuxhellsinki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> lspci -k
> ```
> ...

 

thanks linuxtuxhellsinki,

I remember on lspci -n. Paste the output into http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

and you receive the devices and kernel-driver.

Ma

----------

